# awesome morning in the sound!



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Got up early this morning and went to JB looking for trout and reds and well i found them! Two 24in reds a 24in spec and a 20in spec! All caught on live bait!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a fun trip and good eats


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Good job out there! Nice Cuda too, but what happened to the PA?


----------



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

Nice fish! Using live shrimp? What kind of rig?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Bo i had to sell it to take care of some family financial issuse! But i was able to sell for enough to pay what i had to pay and was able to get the cuda brand new frm PKS! 1 redfish was caught on a free lined bull minow! Both the trout and the other red were caught on live shrimp free lined! Ive just recentlly started trying artificials but have yet to catch a fish on them! Any advice guys!? I been trying DOA shrimp, and cal shad! Mirrodine 17mr and the slayer inc. SSB and SST and a bone colored spook jr. i just cant get this artificial thing figured out!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work

Hows the cuda working out for ya?
Man i miss the gulf coast


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thx ox! Its great i really like it!


----------



## chauncybrand (Mar 12, 2013)

I fish quite often in Pensacola bay and around Navarre and I almost always catch fish on Berkley GULP! new penny shrimp with a 1/4 oz jig-head. Trout, flounder and reds all love 'em! Way more convenient than live bait, too!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

great inshore catch !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fishes! Gonna make a great meal!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Good job. I'm gonna give JB sound side a shot tomorrow with a couple buddies from out of town. Hopefully we can do as well as you.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Live bait! Get there early with some live shrimp!


----------

